# [SOLVED] file extention .orig



## 3doorsdown

I downloaded my most recent family photos. I am using HP Smart Essentials. I was editing a photo but wanted the original as well. The program saves one automatically with an extention of jpg.orig when I tried to retrieve the original my computer could not find a program to support that extention. I did a web search and was offered a program "Pareto logic" drivercure to provide an option.

I cannot retrieve the original photo and am completely frustrated. Since my pic was downloaded I removed it from my camera. Can any help me?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: file extention .orig*

Allo 3doorsdown and welcome to TSF Forum :wave:

Do you mean you now have a file called 'filename.jpg.orig'? If so, simply select the file on the computer, then right-click and select 'Rename' from the pop-up menu, remove the last '.orig' leaving just 'filename.jpg'. Click OK and it's done :smile:


----------



## 3doorsdown

*Re: file extention .orig*

Thank you WereBo. What seems to have happened is that the program saved a copy of the photo without the changes using a filename.jpeg.orig that I am unable to open. My computer said that it does not recognize the file extention. When I looked on MS 1 of the solutions suggested was a program that I listed above to open the file. I downloaded the program and still can not open the pic.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: file extention .orig*

Yep, most decent 'editors' (audio, video and photo) will open a copy of the file to work with, rather than the original - Some, like yours, will rename the original to a 'safe' name so it can't be accidentally edited.

Removing the '.orig' makes it usable again :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: file extention .orig*

Just double check that the properties show a large filesize. if it's only about 1K it's most likely just a link to the original. you might be able to open that link with notepad and point it at the current new location which hopefully will be where you copied all the contents of the camera memory. 

I would suggest that you start by clicking on the file and doing copy / paste which will result in a file called "copy of filename.jpg.orig" and trying to edit the copy. any mistakes that might happen thereafter will be recoverable by making a new "copy of" the original .orig file

The HP software should be able to open that file if the picture is still in the original location. Otherwise try clicking on the file , selecting "open with" and selecting your HP software package. It's most likely, currently, being misdirected since a link is pointing to a wrong file location.

If the file is indeed a link and you have formatted the card since, you may be able to recover some of your deleted pictures using file or photo recovery software. Success depends upon just how many photo's have been written over by new photo's since the format.


----------



## 3doorsdown

*Re: file extention .orig*

Thank you Werebo and done_fishing. I was able to copy the photo and save it back in the HP program as a jpeg and am able to retrieve it. Now I will hurry and print it out.

Regards


----------

